# Duke and Walter - Then & Now - The story of their life



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Duke and Walter were found dumped at about 2 months old. They were full of worms, ridden with fleas, and were very sick. We believe that would have been their last day of life. We were coming home with 2 livestock guardian puppies and a goat in our car, when my Mom said, "Those were either little kittens or rat terrier puppies in that ditch.". Her wheels immediately started turning. The fact that she had seen these puppies going 70 miles down the highway was amazing. We turned around and started driving back. We looked in ditch after ditch, and finally found them again. Probably only about 8 inches from head to tail, these puppies were weak and helpless. We picked each one up, and wrapped them in a towel. I didn't know what was going to happen, as it was hard to even get my dad to say yes to ONE more puppy. We brushed that off, because we could NOT just leave the little innocent things in that ditch, right be the highway. We drove for two hours, with one of the puppies shaking heavily. They were starving and very thirsty, we even fed them French fries because they were so hungry. About 20 minutes into the drive, it started POURING rain. So much to where we could hardly see the cars in front of us, and I was afraid we were going to wreck. I held on to the puppy I was holding, and I almost cried. The fact that those puppies could have been out in that rain, dying, because someone without a heart just left them there, almost broke my heart. I couldn't believe that someone could be that cruel to just leave them there! That's when my Mom told me that she had seen a box sitting right by them, on it's side. Someone really had left those puppies to die, but they had managed to get out. We got home and headed to the bathroom to let those puppies eat and drink, and they were so thirsty that they almost drank a whole tupperwear bowl of water. Of course, we couldn't spend forever in there, because we had two other puppies and an un-weaned goat to feed and get settled. We ran outside and did that, as it was still sprinkling rain. After that, we went inside and put the puppies in the master bathroom to give them baths. I didn't like the idea of it, but Walter and Duke were absolutely covered in fleas. As we were washing Duke off, we realized that he was bleeding pretty badly, and that he was crying. There were SO MANY fleas biting him that his neck was bleeding. We were all afraid that he was anemic. And we were not out of the woods, the puppies still might not have lived another night. Duke was shaking very heavily, and so we dried him, warmed him up and wrapped him in a towel. I remembered that we had bought some all animal milk in case one of our rabbits needed it, and scrambled to the barn to find it. It was not there, all I could find was kitten milk. So I ran back to the house and into the laundry room where we store all of our dog stuff. Phew, there it was sitting on the shelf. I picked it up and ran to the bathroom, and we fed the puppies some. They were big enough to lap it up, and man did they do just that. They were eating cat food at the time, because we didn't have any dog food that was small enough for them. After that they seemed to be more perked up, and not as lethargic as they were before.

The next day, we headed to our local farm store to pick up some puppy milk, and some puppy food. They also needed wormer and flea treatment badly. I was more interested in picking out tiny halters and things for them, because they were SO cute. You know, it is kind of like shopping for newborn baby clothes? I finally wedged my plan through the door with some little 6 dollar halters and leashes. Now that I think about it I should have gotten the ones with fire on them.... oh well.  We got some much needed natural flea spray, and some de-wormer. We got home and treated them. They got better everyday, and eventually started playing and puppy-fighting with each other. We were planning (or at least I was...) on finding a new home for them, because at that point we had a whopping six dogs already. The most puppies I have ever had was ONE. Not to mention they were all girls. Despite my plan, my Mom had claimed them as her "miracle" puppies and were now ours, and ours ONLY. 

It took us forever to come up with their names. At first it was Thor and Duke, then it was Dexter and Jack, and then we finally settled on Duke and Walter. Walter is a little rude and feisty, but Duke just lies around all day with his tiny self. They are still in their healing process, but doing better as ever. They have only been living for 2 months, but their little lives have been more than hectic! I can only imagine how they were treated before we found them. 

Right now these two little puppies are snoozing right next to me. I can't look at them and forget how lucky they are, and how lucky we are to have found them. They are part of the family now and will always be. I never imagined we would actually have a little dog, but now that we have them, I can't imagine not!

1st pic: Duke and Walter the day after they were saved.
2nd pic: Walter 
3rd pic: Duke
4th pic: What they are doing right now at this minute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't believe how great they look! :thumbup:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I know they feel a whole lot better!


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Such a sweet story. I am so glad you found them and that they now have a forever home!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you! I don't know how anyone can dump puppies like that!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG! How can anyone be so cruel! They look like my new puppy Ralphie! I love Duke's ears!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

/\ I know! I am just fed up with who ever did this!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a picture of Duke a few hours ago (sorry for the bad quality pics, my laptop cam is NOT ideal!):


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, they are growing like weeds and getting more mature every day.  So cute. They have also mastered their barking at everything technique. Ugh! Duke's bark is like someone whistling in your ear!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It is so wonderful to see them so loved and cared for!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh trust me, they are DEFINITELY loved and cared for! LOL

P.S. Sorry for the tiny pics.. ugh... phone...


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

They are so cute! This is my Wreck-it-Ralph! They look so much like him!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ha! They do!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They have new collars.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks like quite a collar for such a small pup!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

First , they are stinking adorable !! You did a great job with them 
Second , I want them , lolol
Third , that collar is just not right for them , lolol I would look for a blue one maybe with bones or something on it , lolol Just saying 

Thanks for saving them !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MisWhit said:


> They are so cute! This is my Wreck-it-Ralph! They look so much like him!
> 
> View attachment 26605


Wreck it Ralph :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: He is adorable


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, my mom got the collars. Not only for the looks, but so they quit biting each others necks. She thinks they are adorable.  Thanks Trickyroo, I am so happy to save them! They are my wittle muffins!!!!    Here are some more pics (trust me, we will never run out. :drool


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great story. You guys did a good job. I hope they grow up into wonderful dogs for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are just precious !!! How stinkin cute 
I can see why your Mom wanted to keep them , lol
How could you possibly part with them ? lol
I bet they would look adorable with the collars that look like bandanas


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I won't part with them now! But when ever my Mom gets mad at them I do say "Well, you wanted to keep them. I said no.". LOL!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I can see inside your hearts and they are good.

You are special people for doing what you did. I wish I could meet you in person and call you friends.

DonnaBelle


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Donna.  We live in the next state over, come on by!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Figured I would put an update on this thread. They are doing wonderfully and have had their shots. Almost pottytrained, still getting used to the idea. Here are a few horrible pics:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such sweet boys! And so lucky that you found them.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

How cute! What a great story. Will they grow up to be guardians or pets for you?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, just yippy little pets.  Thanks! 

Duke is shy sometimes but LOVES attention and people. Walter is CRAZY and also loves people, but pees on himself when he gets too excited...


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol, you must love cleaning up after Walter.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, I guess you could put it that way...


----------

